# Wondering if I'm a little crazy



## z445guy (Mar 10, 2017)

I want to put chrome tips on my zero turn where the shield is that protects the muffler , not hook up to the muffler just there for show . Just wondering if I'm a bite crazy


----------



## z445guy (Mar 10, 2017)

My mower is a ztrac 445 zero turn with a 25 horse twin


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Sometimes you just have to go with your gut. Either way, just believe in yourself. Do it then post up some pictures!


----------



## z445guy (Mar 10, 2017)

So im going to look for tips and 90 degree bends to install on my mower , chrome tips 5 plus more horsepower lol


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

LOL.. Don't forget to wash it.. it'll go faster..
And don't get me started on the benefits of changing the air in the tires, from winter to summer air.. you'll need a 5pt harness..LOL
Have fun..


----------



## z445guy (Mar 10, 2017)

Or how about adding some cross weight to turn left


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

...............ADD A NICE AH-OO-GAH HORN
http://www.speedwaymotors.com/Black...gn=CSEGOOGLE&gclid=CMa4nsaC79ICFdqPswodGX4IEg


----------



## z445guy (Mar 10, 2017)

Na how about nice set of train horns to scare the people who walk their dog on the property and dont clean up the mess


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Gotta have flames painted/decals also.


----------



## z445guy (Mar 10, 2017)

Flames are cool and even cooler if they were ghost flames


----------

